# Python package error



## Abitu (Oct 10, 2015)

I am new to FreeBSD, when iI tried to run the pybsm.c code iI got an error "python.h not found". I read many solutions on the forum regarding python package and cython, and tried all still am unable to run that file! Any suggestions?


----------



## acheron (Oct 10, 2015)

python.h is installed by package lang/python27


----------



## Abitu (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you, iI have reinstalled Python again, now new problem with pybsm.c file.  It is showing 5 errors while compiling and it was hectic to find errors in between the huge number of warnings.


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 12, 2015)

All the work is already with the port, do `cd /usr/ports/lang/python27; make install`.  If you are compiling the upstream Python release than you have to do the extra work that ports(7) handles.


----------

